# Today I was a plumber.



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

On Easter my wife blew up the garbage disposal. Called our builder emergency line as it had caused the sink and dishwasher to back up and start leaking. They came out 3 days later, said garbage disposal was not covered, even though we are still within our first year. Wife blew up on the dude. He looked at a couple other issues we were having then said he was going to check with his supervisor on the garbage disposal. He called about 30 minutes after he left, said they would cover it and just asked that I would drain the sink with buckets, I said sure... Another 3 days go by and they haven't done anything so I ordered the garbage disposal I wanted. I contacted the builder this morning and still hadn't heard anything from them, so I put the new garbage disposal in. This thing is a beast!



P.S. I do now own mungo-sucks.com


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

O, I forgot the warranty manger said the garbage disposal is not for food but only scraps from like scrapping of a plate. I took a picture of the garage disposal that blew up and downloaded the user manual and showed him where it was even rated for chicken bones...


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh man, that reminds me of the time I replaced our garbage disposal. We had been in the house for about a few months, and the garbage disposal didn't work when we bought the house (was a foreclosure) which wasn't too big of a deal. Wife was insistent about getting the disposal to work, so I checked the push button on the sink, and wanted to make sure that the power was off. It's a pneumatic switch that turns the disposal on and off, so no concern about getting shocked that way.

Next thing is to cut the power at the breaker box. The disposal was hard-wired into a junction box that's underneath the dishwasher. I had pulled the washer out from underneath the countertop, and found the circuit that powered both the washer and disposal. Flipped the breaker, then changed out the disposal. About 45 minutes later (don't you get irritated while being under the sink?) I flipped the breaker on, and pushed the button on the sink to activate disposal. Nothing. Press it a few more times, still nothing. Check the breaker, it's good, start muttering a few more choice words.

Get the meter out, and start probing the washer (it's good) and the disposal (no power). WTH... turns out it's a loose wire nut in the junction box, not one that I'd fiddled with when changing out the disposal.

The problem all along was that damn wire nut on the common wire for the 2 splices in the junction box. Installed a new $100 disposal because of a $0.37 wire nut.

Moral of the story: always check your nuts.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Moral of the story: always check your nuts.


I laughed... Hard and my wife is looking at me strangely.


----------

